# January 7th BMQ



## Sizzle709 (6 Nov 2012)

Anyone else on here get selected for the Jan 7th BMQ? 

I am heading in as ACISS and from past experience its great to know a few people before you go.


----------



## mikecat7 (6 Nov 2012)

I will be starting BMQ on the 7th as well, and flying out from Pearson on the 5th. 

Mike


----------



## Bowesy (6 Nov 2012)

Jan 21st here, also ACISS


----------



## rockstar604 (8 Nov 2012)

January 7 bmq flying out January 5 Aciss


----------



## mikecat7 (8 Nov 2012)

Hey Rockstar, were will you be flying out from? 

Mike


----------



## Sizzle709 (8 Nov 2012)

Great! you guys happen to get your platoon numbers?


----------



## Devo3733 (8 Nov 2012)

*sits patiently waiting for results from the PLAR started in May hoping for a spot in January*


----------



## mikecat7 (8 Nov 2012)

Nope i just spoke with CFRC regarding that and a few other inquiries i had and he jokingly said, they may sort that out by hight or just jumbling people up. It will all be sorted when we get there. I did however get the BMQ serial number but not platoon number.

Mike


----------



## rockstar604 (8 Nov 2012)

Posted by: mikecat7
« on: Today at 09:26:39 » Insert Quote
Hey Rockstar, were will you be flying out from? 

Mike


Flying out of vancouver... any one else???


----------



## mld (9 Nov 2012)

Hey all, nothing official, but recruiter told me today that I will most likely be loaded onto the Jan 7 BMQ. Super pumped!  

-Meg


----------



## Unforgiveable (13 Nov 2012)

January 7 BMQ also ACISS flying out January 5


----------



## LongDistance (20 Nov 2012)

January 7th BMQ

Comms Research


----------



## rmongeon (24 Nov 2012)

Going to st-jean jan 12the start the 14th and ill be aciss


----------



## Devo3733 (28 Nov 2012)

I just got my phone call this afternoon.
January 7'th BMQ for semi-skilled Med Tech.
Flying out of Calgary on Jan 5, swearing in Dec 19!
It begins!  Holy smokes am I excited!


----------



## RememberOrtona (30 Nov 2012)

Heading to Jan 7th BMQ for ACISS should be a lot of us there.


----------



## RememberOrtona (30 Nov 2012)

Devo3733 said:
			
		

> I just got my phone call this afternoon.
> January 7'th BMQ for semi-skilled Med Tech.
> Flying out of Calgary on Jan 5, swearing in Dec 19!
> It begins!  Holy smokes am I excited!



Hey Devo I am swearing in on the 19th of Calgary as well and flying out the 5th. See you there!


----------



## Devo3733 (30 Nov 2012)

See you there indeed!  I'll be the guy trying to look dashing in a suit and not let on how nervous and excited he actually is  ;D


----------



## Kale (1 Dec 2012)

Also going in on the 7th as Construction Eng
I didn't get a platoon number

Flying out from Pearson as well on the 5th
Super Excited


----------



## mikecat7 (1 Dec 2012)

Hey Kale,

Great to hear your flying out  from Pearson as well, any chance you will be swearing in the 18th at CFRC Barrie?

Mike


----------



## Kale (1 Dec 2012)

Hey Mike,

I'll be swearing in the 19th in Toronto, but we'll see each other at Pearson I'm sure


----------

